# Patrik Schick



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2017)

Centravanti ceco nato nel 1996, sta emergendo quest'anno con la maglia della Sampdoria, che lo ha prelevato in estate dallo Sparta Praga.

Molto ben strutturato, è in possesso anche di un'ottima agilità quando la palla è a terra. Già nel giro della nazionale maggiore del suo Paese (3 presenze e un gol), possiede il primato europeo dei gol da subentrato


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2017)

Tanta roba.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Aprile 2017)

Mi piace moltissimo, ma costerà già un occhio della testa.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2017)




----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi piace moltissimo, ma costerà già un occhio della testa.



In realtà non credo, non essendo manco titolare.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2017)

Giocatore estremamente elegante nelle movenze, come attaccante assomiglia molto a Van Persie, unisce un gran fisico ad una buona rapidità, ottimo dribbling e grande tecnica. Anche qui Sabatini ci aveva visto bene, visto che lo voleva prendere lo scorso anno quando giocava nello Sparta Praga.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà non credo, non essendo manco titolare.



secondo me stanno attuando una politica di gestione particolare sul ragazzo. Anche un cieco sa che meriterebbe una maglia da titolare. Se vai da Ferrero con meno di 20 milioni secondo me ride.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Giocatore estremamente elegante nelle movenze, come attaccante assomiglia molto a Van Persie, unisce un gran fisico ad una buona rapidità, ottimo dribbling e grande tecnica. Anche qui Sabatini ci aveva visto bene, visto che lo voleva prendere lo scorso anno quando giocava nello Sparta Praga.



Sì. Solo per 4 mln, incredibile.


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Aprile 2017)

Ha una clausola da 25 mln se non sbaglio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Aprile 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ha una clausola da 25 mln se non sbaglio.



Leggevo valida solo per l'estero, non so se sia vero.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Aprile 2017)

<3


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2017)

Ferrero appena vede i soldi vende chiunque, 20/25 milioni e Schick te lo impacchetta. 

Non so se sia già pronto per una "big" ma se il budget è limitato è una scommessa che farei. Mi pare molto più forte lui di Simeone per dire.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2017)

Roba tipo ciao Niang dentro Schick.
Sbaglio o Mirabelli lo ha già seguito?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ferrero appena vede i soldi vende chiunque, 20/25 milioni e Schick te lo impacchetta.
> 
> Non so se sia già pronto per una "big" ma se il budget è limitato è una scommessa che farei. Mi pare molto più forte lui di Simeone per dire.



credo abbia clausola rescissoria per i 29 mln di euro. Io comunque li spenderei tutti, mi sembra abbia le stimmate del campione.


----------



## Sheldon92 (4 Aprile 2017)

Tanta tanta roba. Da prendere al volo prima che esploda definitivamente, questo ha le potenzialità per diventare un campione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Aprile 2017)

30 milioni non li vale ragà. E se per ogni ragazzino che si mette in evidenza o mostra l'ombra del campione spendiamo 30 milioni veramente non basta 1 miliardo per ripartire. E' una scommessina che farei per una cifra intorno ai 15 milioni, del tipo fuori Lapadula , dentro Schick , perchè no in uno scambio più conguaglio.


----------



## mistergao (4 Aprile 2017)

Bel giocatorino, sul quale penso valga la pena di investire.
Comunque zitta zitta la Samp è la squadra che ha pescato meglio dagli europei, lui e Linetty sono di buon livello e se venduti possono rendere parecchio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2017)

Se non arrivasse un top davanti punterei su di lui, come hanno detto altri pare proprio un predestinato 


Ha scavalcato Simeone nelle mie preferenze


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2017)

So che sarebbe un azzardo, ma pigliamolo e piazziamolo da subito titolare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> So che sarebbe un azzardo, ma pigliamolo e piazziamolo da subito titolare.



Eh si, sappiamo tutti che ci vogliono i giocatori affermati per tornare in alto, ma quanto mi gasa Schick?


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2017)

Adoro Schick e penso che abbia tutte le qualità per diventare uno dei migliori attaccanti del mondo, ma non so se sia già pronto per fare il titolare (non a caso ha segnato 6 gol da subentrante e quando ha giocato titolare non sempre ha fatto bene), soprattutto in una big. Io lo prenderei soltanto come riserva o al limite se si giocherà con un attacco a due punte, affidare l'attacco solo ed esclusivamente a lui è un grosso azzardo.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2017)

*Di Marzio: emissari di Juve e Atlético Madrid a Marassi per visionare Schick.*


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2017)

C'è da dire che è molto discontinuo all'interno della stessa partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh si, sappiamo tutti che ci vogliono i giocatori affermati per tornare in alto, ma quanto mi gasa Schick?


Questo ha le stigmate del campione e, secondo me, può diventare uno degli attaccanti più forti del mondo, a patto che venga preso ora. Via Bacca e dentro Schick, con tutti i rischi del caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che è molto discontinuo all'interno della stessa partita.


Naturalmente, ma perché è ancora molto giovane e gli piace specchiarsi, ma mi sembrano limiti mentali facilmente levigabili.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo ha le stigmate del campione e, secondo me, può diventare uno degli attaccanti più forti del mondo, a patto che venga preso ora. Via Bacca e dentro Schick, con tutti i rischi del caso.



Via Bacca e dentro Dolberg, con meno rischi del caso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Aprile 2017)

Tutti fenomeni i giocatori degli altri. Questo fa panca alla Samp. Vedremo dove sarà tra 2 anni.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutti fenomeni i giocatori degli altri. Questo fa panca alla Samp. Vedremo dove sarà tra 2 anni.



Ma lo hai visto giocare o parli tanto per? Fa panca perché è attualmente un giocatore poco continuo durante il match e perché non garantisce il lavoro che fanno Muriel e Quagliarella, ma ha fatto intravedere delle qualità che gli altri due si sognano.
Tra due anni sarà un top club, a meno di cataclismi, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma lo hai visto giocare o parli tanto per? Fa panca perché è attualmente un giocatore poco continuo durante il match e perché non garantisce il lavoro che fanno Muriel e Quagliarella, ma ha fatto intravedere delle qualità che gli altri due si sognano.
> Tra due anni sarà un top club, a meno di cataclismi, poco ma sicuro.



L'ho visto eccome giocare. Ti ripeto: Vedremo dove sarà tra 2 anni. Di talenti che sembravano Dio sceso in terra ne è pieno il calcio. Ha 21 anni, è giovane si, ma a quell'età un fenomeno vero gioca titolare nella Samp.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Via Bacca e dentro Dolberg, con meno rischi del caso.


Potessimo fare queste scelte, sicuramente Dolberg.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Aprile 2017)

potenzialmente un giocatore fenomenale...ha tutto per sfondare ai massimi livelli...fisico, tecnica, fiuto del gol....contando che deve ancora sbocciare definitivamente lo prenderei assolutamente...potremmo avere un crack tra le mani....


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2017)

No vabbè raga prendiamolo, chissenefrega di tutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Gol alla Bergkamp oggi. 
Mi stuzzica


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No vabbè raga prendiamolo, chissenefrega di tutto



Fortissimo

Ma non sarebbe una sicurezza. L'ideale sarebbe prenderlo insieme a un altro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Mostro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2017)

100 milioni per Belotti, 80 milioni per Aubameyang, 70 milioni per Morata, 100 milioni per Lukaku, 60 milioni per Benzema... ma lasciamo perdere tutti e prendiamo questo qui, che con 15/20 milioni, secondo me, viene via.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma prendiamo lui. Risparmiamo soldi che possiamo spendere per terzini e centrocampisti di qualità internazionale e con personalità.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

Un gol alla Bergkamp oggi. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 100 milioni per Belotti, 80 milioni per Aubameyang, 70 milioni per Morata, 100 milioni per Lukaku, 60 milioni per Benzema... ma lasciamo perdere tutti e prendiamo questo qui, che con 15/20 milioni, secondo me, viene via.



Ha una clausola da 25 milioni, chi lo vuole lo può prendere in un attimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma prendiamo lui. Risparmiamo soldi che possiamo spendere per terzini e centrocampisti di qualità internazionale e con personalità.


Questo qui diventerà forte: si vede lontano un miglio; ha dei colpi troppo importanti per restare un signor nessuno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Goal fantastico. I nostri attaccanti una giocata del genere nemmeno la pensano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2017)

Pagare 25M di clausola e portarlo insieme ad un big già pronto


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 100 milioni per Belotti, 80 milioni per Aubameyang, 70 milioni per Morata, 100 milioni per Lukaku, 60 milioni per Benzema... ma lasciamo perdere tutti e prendiamo questo qui, che *con 15/20 milioni, secondo me, viene via*.







juventino ha scritto:


> Un gol alla Bergkamp oggi.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha una clausola da 25 milioni, chi lo vuole lo può prendere in un attimo.



Ferrero ha detto che non c'è nessuna clausola mi pare. Certo non è molto attendibile quello che dice.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Se non ci muoviamo ci va la Juve e lo porta a casa, come con tutti gli altri del resto.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Aprile 2017)

Da prendere stasera. Gol così, con quella naturalezza, li fanno solo i campioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

E chi ce l'ha portato sto topic ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque lo danno vicino all'Inter


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2017)

Visto ora, assomiglia al famoso goal di Bergkamp contro il Newcastle.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Pagare 25M di clausola e portarlo insieme ad un big già pronto



Mi ricordo la faccenda Soriano. 
Ferrero e le clausole non vanno molto d'accordo. 

Certo è che se ci fosse una clausola del genere, domani dovrebbe firmare al volo per noi allora


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Visto ora, assomiglia al famoso goal di Bergkamp contro il Newcastle.



È ovvio che chiunque abbia un minimo di conoscenza calcistica associ questo gol di Schick a quello di DB


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque lo danno vicino all'Inter



Via Icardi e dentro Schick ? Oppure fa panchina ?

Boh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>


Scherzi? Ferrero li impacchetta i suoi.


----------



## Heaven (23 Aprile 2017)

Questo sarebbe da prendere assolutamente


----------



## kollaps (23 Aprile 2017)

Fortissimo...forse lo vedrei meglio con due punte però

p.s. Montella lo voleva già alla Samp prima di venire al Milan, da diversi articoli sembra l'avesse segnalato proprio lui


----------



## koti (23 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo qui diventerà forte: si vede lontano un miglio; ha dei colpi troppo importanti per restare un signor nessuno.


Già.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2017)

Di Marzio conferma la clausola da 25 milioni, dicendo però che Samp e agente del giocatore stanno trattando per rinnovare il contratto con una nuova clausola.


----------



## Raryof (24 Aprile 2017)

Cosa stiamo aspettando?


----------



## fra29 (24 Aprile 2017)

Giocatore fantastico.
Causa Fantacalcio lo seguo ed è davvero un potenziale craque.
Ovviamente finirà alla Juve..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2017)

Ci sono 3 attaccanti in Italia che vorrei al Milan.
Uno è un big: Belotti.
Un altro è uno che potenzialmente già si vede che farà grandi cose: Shick.
L'altro è uno dei centravanti più sottovalutati degli ultimi anni: Babacar.
Ovviamente Babacar lo prenderei come attaccante di scorta... ma è uno che quando gioca segna. Pochi ca.z.zi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ci sono 3 attaccanti in Italia che vorrei al Milan.
> Uno è un big: Belotti.
> Un altro è uno che potenzialmente già si vede che farà grandi cose: Shick.
> L'altro è uno dei centravanti più sottovalutati degli ultimi anni: Babacar.
> Ovviamente Babacar lo prenderei come attaccante di scorta... ma è uno che quando gioca segna. Pochi ca.z.zi.



Finalmente Baba ha imparato che movimenti deve fare, si è debalotellizzato


----------



## Raryof (24 Aprile 2017)

Ci sono 7 colpi da fare, in attacco serve il big e un giocatore di talento, Schick sarebbe perfetto (cioè si passerebbe da Lapadula a Schick, c'è bisogno di dire altro?).
A centrocampo serve il Fabregas della situazione e almeno due giocatori di un certo spessore.
In difesa pure lì serve un "big", si lasciano i centrali attuali come riserve e si punta forte su un terzinino di talento e in canna sparata come Conti.
Saranno importantissime le cessioni, dobbiamo monetizzare il più possibile perché la maggior parte è solo da accompagnare all'uscita, ma quegli stessi soldi ci permetteranno di recuperare gran parte del tesoretto, se si lavora bene recuperi almeno 1/3 di quello che spendi, ma bisogna fare un mercato inquadrato e sapere già cosa prendere e cosa cestinare.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finalmente Baba ha imparato che movimenti deve fare, si è debalotellizzato



Montella... Sousa... non ha di certo avuto allenatori che gli abbiano insegnato chissà che...
Guarda caso è cresciuto moltissimo quando ha avuto in squadra uno come Kalinic che (sebbene a me piaccia -4 in una scala da 0 a 10) in area sa muoversi come pochi.
Baba è una punta completa (e il prossimo anno sarà la mia scommessa al fantacalcio  )


----------



## ralf (25 Aprile 2017)

La giocata al min 1:20


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> La giocata al min 1:20



Era la difesa del Crotone comunque...


----------



## 666psycho (26 Aprile 2017)

da prendere e da lasciare in prestito un anno..


----------



## Gas (26 Aprile 2017)

Sulla Gazzetta di oggi lo associano all' Inter. 
Ho paura che solo noi qui sul forum lo vediamo al Milan.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Aprile 2017)

Una lieve ricerca sul Web mi ha fatto comprendere la principale motivazione per cui è necessario portare Schick a San Siro,

la sorella Kristyna


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> La giocata al min 1:20



Va beh, Bergkamp fece di molto meglio


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Una lieve ricerca sul Web mi ha fatto comprendere la principale motivazione per cui è necessario portare Schick a San Siro,
> 
> la sorella Kristyna


Oh la la.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2017)

Dio mio che sveglia che ha tirato questo qui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2017)

Io dico che il più conveniente acquisto sarebbe proprio questo qui, perché con 25 milioni te lo porti a casa, mentre per il resto della compagnia (Morata, Lukaku, Belotti, Aubameyang ecc.) non si scende sotto i 60 a testa.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che il più conveniente acquisto sarebbe proprio questo qui, perché con 25 milioni te lo porti a casa, mentre per il resto della compagnia (Morata, Lukaku, Belotti, Aubameyang ecc.) non si scende sotto i 60 a testa.



Andrebbe preso almeno un altro attaccante di lviello. Poi non sono sicuro che possa giocare da solo con due esterni.


----------



## juventino (30 Aprile 2017)

Abbiamo appena preso i soldi da Coman, cosa stiamo aspettando?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Andrebbe preso almeno un altro attaccante di lviello. Poi non sono sicuro che possa giocare da solo con due esterni.


È un rischio, ma lo correrei visto che abbiamo tantissime altre aree su cui intervenire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che il più conveniente acquisto sarebbe proprio questo qui, perché con 25 milioni te lo porti a casa, mentre per il resto della compagnia (Morata, Lukaku, Belotti, Aubameyang ecc.) non si scende sotto i 60 a testa.



Ma anche a meno di 25 milioni. Se alla Samp offri Lapadula e 15 milioni te lo impacchettano senza pensarci.


----------



## Black (2 Maggio 2017)

intanto altro gol nel fine settimana per Schick. Se il prezzo è realmente 25M, invece di spendere follie per altri giocatori che poi difficilmente potrebbero accettare di venire in una squadra in ricostruzione, penso che sia veramente la soluzione ideale puntare su di lui e investire il resto del budget a centrocampo e sui terzini


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo appena preso i soldi da Coman, cosa stiamo aspettando?



non può prendere tutti la Juve. Ha già Higuain,Dybala, Manduzkic che sta facendo riadattare pur di far giocare. Pjaca tornerà. La Juve non può prendere tutti, e il ragazzo immagino sappia che si rovinerebbe.


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non può prendere tutti la Juve. Ha già Higuain,Dybala, Manduzkic che sta facendo riadattare pur di far giocare. Pjaca tornerà. La Juve non può prendere tutti, e il ragazzo immagino sappia che si rovinerebbe.



Da quando siamo passati a questo modulo non abbiamo di fatto alternative ai titolari. Schick ci serve eccome, anche perché il Manzo va per i 31, Cuadrado per i 30 e Pjaca ci metterà tempo a tornare.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Da quando siamo passati a questo modulo non abbiamo di fatto alternative ai titolari. Schick ci serve eccome, anche perché il Manzo va per i 31, Cuadrado per i 30 e Pjaca ci metterà tempo a tornare.



A noi serve di più..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Da quando siamo passati a questo modulo non abbiamo di fatto alternative ai titolari. Schick ci serve eccome, anche perché il Manzo va per i 31, Cuadrado per i 30 e Pjaca ci metterà tempo a tornare.



Su tranquillo, considerati i tradizionali buoni rapporti fra Juve e Milan, credo che Bacca possa essere vostro anche per meno di 30 M


----------



## de sica (3 Maggio 2017)

Però non mi convince come prima punta/centroavanti. Lo vedrei bene in un tandem d'attacco al massimo


----------



## Aron (4 Maggio 2017)

Tra Musacchio e Kessie (sempre se arrivano) ballano quasi 50 milioni.
Ma pensare prima a gente come Schick è così brutto?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Settembre 2018)

Quando nell'estate in cui la Samp lo vendette, tutti si bagnavano qui sul forum per questo ragazzo. Io e pochi altri dicevamo che era un signor nessuno.... Che aveva ancora tutto da dimostrare e che era solo un talento. Ovviamente venivamo assaliti. Magari il ragazzo sboccerà più avanti, visto che è giovane. Ma per ora è solamente un gran bidone.


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Settembre 2018)

Il nostro Patrick da’ certo più soddisfazioni...


----------

